# Laptop Display won't turn on :(



## Jack.Sparrow

Hello Everybody, 

I've got a major problem with my laptop (less then a year old). It was running fine up till a month ago. As I launched a game, the screen turned off. I waited for a few minutes but it didn't come back on. I restarted it, and launched the game again, but the screen turned off before the loading was complete. I concluded that it was the game, so I uninstalled it. Rebooted, and all was fine for about 20 minutes, then the monitor turned off again. I suspected that there was a virus, so I formatted my HDD, installed just the basic programs and rebooted, but this time, the monitor didn't turn on at all. From the sounds I can hear, I seems that the computer itself keeps running, it's just the monitor that is 'stuffed'. I've tried hooking it up to my tv and desktop monitor, both remained blank. The laptop in question is a LG LW40 Express. 

I've spent over an hour searching the forums but no one seems to have quite the same problem. Any help is appericiated. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## HNBallarat

Does the monitor come on at all? have you tried holding the power button down for about 30 seconds? The bios may need to be reset which will need the cover to be taken off(maybe a tech required, or experienced person if you arent confident). Cheers


----------



## Rebellion88

Could be the inverter, or the lid switch may of failed.


----------



## poscaman

it seems to me that your laptop had an air-fly!!u say that your laptop is not a-year-old one.why don't you RMA it?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

thanks for the hints guys. I can reset the bios because 1. I'm not very confident with opening it up and 2. it would void my warrenty.

The monitor used to flicker for about 4 seconds before turning off, now it doesn't even do that.

I have no idea what an air fly is or do I know what RMA stands for . A little elaboration please?

Seems though that there is no easy solution, so I'll calling LG up soon to see what they say.


----------



## poscaman

air fly means that your laptop tried to reach the ground from the table maybe!!!!
while having warranty why don't you call LG for a service?the fact that your monitor was flickered before it burns to hell seemes to me as a problem to the monitor connections.you either open your laptop,voiding your warranty,and try fixing this yourself (which is not reccomended by me)or you call LG


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Air Fly, lol, thanks for the knowledge update. I did end up calling LG and they'll be picking up the laptop within the next 48 hours and it should be back to me within 5 days. Massive thank you to all that have responded with suggestions.


----------



## Lady C

Hello. I'm new here, but that's irrelevant. Anyway, I'm having a similar problem with my laptop. You see, a few months ago, my dog chewed up my AC adapter, so I wasn't able to get one for a while. 

Last month, my friend, who has the exact same laptop as I do, came over and I was using his adapter for my laptop. It was working just fine then. But he came and took it back (), so just recently, last week to be exact, I ordered and received a new AC adapter. You can imagine how happy and excited I was...until I plugged it in and, well, the screen wouldn't turn on. ;-(

I know that the power was on and the modem was running (the lights on the laptop came on and everything) but the screen remained blank. I'm not understanding why is that? (My laptop isn't even under warranty anymore!)

(My laptop is a Dell Inspirion E1500)

Can anyone probably help? Could it be that something is just wrong with the screen? I haven’t used my laptop in so long, I can’t quite figure out what could be wrong with it. I even did as Jack Sparrow (LOVE YOUR NAME BY THE WAY!!) did, by hooking it into my desktop monitor and nothing happen. I hope I don’t have to get a new one.


----------



## L8rOdie07

Im having that issue with my Inspiron 5100 and have been trying to search the internet for possible problems and solutions. If you have found a solution let me know please. I know the monitor can come on because I have seen it on once since I got it from someone else a few weeks ago.


----------



## danster7

I'm also having a similar problem with my Gateway laptop, most of the time the monitor won't power up, how do I reset BIOS?


----------



## jmanhype

Well my laptop is a hp and it turns on but the screen won't turn on so I took the lcd screen out and put it in another laptop I have it works perfectlyin it so the lcd screen itself isn't the problem I need help what should I do now?


----------

